# 2021 Autoworld AMT 1:6 Scale Schwinn Krate Models



## koolbikes (Nov 27, 2021)

Seen this available today, Autoworld AMT Models is doing another pre-assembled 1:6 scale model of the Apple & Orange Krate bicycle in a nice display box. List price is around $42.00


----------



## bashton (Dec 4, 2021)

These are really cool. I picked mine up at Meijers for $29.99.

Bashton


----------



## ogre (Dec 4, 2021)

I dig 'em, but the six-spoke sprocket bugs me perhaps more than it should


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks bashton for the Meijer's lead.
I stopped at my local Meijer's, had to see them for myself, after looking at them, the packaging was the KOOL part as the 1968 Krate bicycle representation totally missed the mark with Disc-brake, White Letter Tire, Front Fender, 1970's Stik Shifter, etc. 
Maybe one will show up under my Christmas Tree from Santa but I asked him for a REAL ONE !


----------



## 5speeds4me (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi , Koolbikes can u PM please I have a AMF question that I need youre help with , Thanks !


----------

